# you call this pacer's basketball



## big time pacer fan

well it is time to give up on the pacers because they are not going to make a come back and start winning games,so it is all over, time to fire the head coach and get rid of the players that can't play basketball,that was the ****y game in my mine and they can't play ball


----------



## Pacers Fan

It's been time to give up on the Pacers since 2005-2006. Thankfully I'm liking the direction our frontcourt is headed with Hibbert/Hansbrough/Granger, even if our backcourt is terrible minus the surprising Dahntay Jones.


----------



## Knick Killer

Honestly theres not much to like about this team. Its tough being a Pacers fan. These last couple years have been brutal and I dont see it getting any better. Granger is going to get the hell out of Indiana as soon as he can and after that its just going to get worse and worse...


----------



## Sliccat

I don't understand why they're not better this year. A line-up of Ford/Jones/Granger/Murphy/Hibbert seems like it should be doing well even without Jones' out of boy experience. And I've always thought Obie was an underrated coach. Is there not enough depth?


----------



## big time pacer fan

well i think it is the coach more then the players, but they should be playing better with the starting five out there and they are not,i have been a pacers fan for 42 years and this is the badest that i have seen coming from a pacers team, i thought bird would be a good gm well i am wrong on that,just count the play offs out of the pacers this year


----------



## big time pacer fan

see obie won't let dick harder coach the defence,back in the somer larry told obie to let dick harder coach the defence and i don't think he is letting him do that,dick is a real good defence mined coach,he was with the pacers the year we went to the nba finals and larry was the coach and he let harder coach the defence,that is what is wrong right now obie needs to get off of his *** and let him do his job


----------



## Tom

I'd start Hansborough...They need to find out quickly how big of a bust the 24 year old really is.

He isn't a bench player and never will be. He can't play 17 minutes and be effective.


----------



## RSP83

big time pacer fan said:


> see obie won't let dick harder coach the defence,back in the somer larry told obie to let dick harder coach the defence and i don't think he is letting him do that,dick is a real good defence mined coach,he was with the pacers the year we went to the nba finals and larry was the coach and he let harder coach the defence,that is what is wrong right now obie needs to get off of his *** and let him do his job


Somebody named his son Dick Harder? oh my god.


----------



## Pacers Fan

RSP83 said:


> Somebody named his son Dick Harder? oh my god.


Dick Harter. But yeh, that guy's old and still a great defensive coach.

Hansbrough's not going to be any semblance of a bust. No one's expecting him to ever average 20/10, but I could see 15/8 in his future.


----------



## big time pacer fan

i am sorry about the spelling there guy's,


----------



## Ben

RSP83 said:


> Somebody named his son Dick Harder? oh my god.


:lol:


----------



## big time pacer fan

*Thats unnecessary


----------



## Ben

Huh?


----------



## GNG

big time pacer fan said:


> i am sorry about the spelling there guy's,


lol...


----------



## big time pacer fan

hey Knick_Killer31 i well say one thing to say about that,if people are going to rip me out, then they are going to get the same but more of it and i don't care who likes it,because i diden't start this ****,and that is all i got to say


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

This team is a complete, and utter joke. I'm so glad that I didn't waste my money on NBA league pass. I was really excited going into the season, and got more hyped when we started winning some games as can be seen by my gamethreads, but I've given up, and I agree that we need to blow this whole mess up. Get rid of O'Brien, get rid of Bird, and get rid of 90% of the scrubs in this team. Really a shame what this franchise has transition to even since that idiot Larry Bird took over.


----------



## big time pacer fan

i agree with you there PaCeRhOLiC they need to get rid of them both ever sent's bird took over we have been in the hole and for that dumb so called coach that every one likes he can't coach at all, it is time for some new blood and get the old blood out of town


----------



## HB

Why's Hansbrough's shooting numbers so bad?


----------



## Pacers Fan

HB said:


> Why's Hansbrough's shooting numbers so bad?


He takes awkward shots all the time that he hopes to get foul calls on. Plus he has a terrible form on his jump shot. He gets to the line a lot, and he's a solid rebounder, but he misses a ton of shots.


----------



## HB

Seems like he has not changed his college ways


----------



## HB

And then his last two games, he's played much better


----------

